# FS:Various Driftwood, Ornaments and Nutrafin African Ciclid Conditioner



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

Willing to sell everything listed for $30 package

Nutrafin African Cichlid Conditioner (90% full): $10

Driftwood: From left to right
$15, $10, (may take reasonable offers)
The two non-branched wood need to be washed/boiled as it was used as a resting place for a bearded dragon.

Ornaments:
Castle $10
Elephant $5
Pleco Cave $10
Buddha Ornament $5
Feeding Dish (sinks) $5

18-24" Marineland Plant Led Sold
10lb CO2 tank full (Its in a fire extinguisher canister) Sold
Bridge: sold
Rock cave: sold
Manzanita Pieces sold

PM me for pictures via text. Pick up only.


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

still for sale


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where are you located? Might want your pleco cave


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

PMs replied and bump


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

still for sale


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

can negotiate prices


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

added items


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

weekend bump


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

sold a couple things


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

price drop on co2 and led light


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone please jump on the CO2 before I decide to use my weak muscles to drag it home!


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

still for sale!


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

updated with new items and sold a couple


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

Sold the light, also willing to take offers on driftwood/ornaments


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

Sold couple more things, need the rest gone


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

Selling it very cheap as a big package


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Where about are you at in burnaby? I might be interested in driftwood


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

pms replied and added items


----------



## EhKaySee (Jul 10, 2014)

bumping, pretty cheap stuff


----------

